# Insert Amazing Eye-catching title here! Hello Squeakers!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,
Well I am about to enter the amazing world of mousekeeping and this seemed like a great place to start!!! I raised broken mice as a child in the 80s (in an area that had not seen many before...man I got like 10 bucks each for those babies! And as a kid that was HUGE) but have only had a pet mouse here or there since then. 
As you can see by my user name...yes I have snakes. About 21 snakes to be precise. All of them eat Frozen/Thawed rodents that I purchase online. 
I would never feed live and I would never feed off pets. 
That being said, hopefully there are not total snake haters here. 
I also have birds, gerbils, rabbits, dogs, cats, lizards/turtles/frogs, fishtanks (salt and fresh), and yep...even a pair of horses! LOL! Crazy I know, but I love them so. 
I have a wonderful fiance who cares for our pets as much as I do. 
I am an artist and also a Theraputic Recreation Assistant Director at a nursing home (the people who play games and create crafts with old folks...making their lives worth living) and most of my pets come to work with me! They even love the snakes! (it's true..I have pictures to prove it!)
I was delighted to recently learn that mice have come a LONG way since the 80s. I love the colors, patterns, and amazing coats on these new variations. I am hear to learn more and start my journey into the world of fancy mice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you.

:welcome1

For the record, snakes are no problem at all on this forum and we accept feed-breeding mice as perfectly sound.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

You have a lot of cool animals  Your job sounds very satisfying too  Whereabouts are you?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Kallan said:


> You have a lot of cool animals  Your job sounds very satisfying too  Whereabouts are you?


I am a Yankee I am afriad! LOL! I am in Baltimore Maryland USA. On the east coast not far from Washington DC for those of you less aware of US areas! 

The job is wonderful. Hard work and lots of paperwork...but nothing is better than making someone smile for a living!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome! You sound very busy. Good for you!


----------

